# Story about NK cells in Daily Mail today



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hiya

there is a nice story in the Daily Mail today (DM being nice?) about a woman who has given birth after 4 miscarriages in a year. She had her baby after having successful treatment for Natural Killer cells with Dr Quenby at Birmingham.

Jane


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi
Ive not seen it, which page of the Daily Mail? i have the DM but cant find it  
Danni xxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Here's the link ladies, refreshing to read a positive story concerning fertility from the Daily Mail:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1320399/Mother-suffered-miscarriages-year-gives-birth-pioneering-hospital-treatment.html

/links


----------

